# Free plants



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I have some selaginella and other plants for free to anyone who wants to stop by and pick some up. Please pm me to work out a time to stop by. These are not going to be in the best of shape but if you arelocal it is a great way to get some nice plants established indoors for the winter.
J


----------

